# In between Treatment Chat October 12th 8pm



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

*In between treatment chat at 8pm October 12th - Hosted by C0nfused*

Please meet in the In between Treatment sub room in Chat at 8pm

For help and info about the chat room and how to get in!
please check out the following links -

*The Chat Zone ->*

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?board=453.0

*Cant get into Chat ? Look here ->*

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=204515.0

*Chat Room Rules, Policy & Notes ->*

http://www.fertilityfriends.co.uk/forum/index.php?topic=92894.0


----------



## C0nfused (Apr 13, 2007)

Don't forget that In Between Tx chat is on tonight 8pm in the In Between Treatment Chat room x


----------

